# Industrie Wickler bauen - Motor, Steuerung, kupplung?



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, in unserer Firma stehen uralte Wickler die dazu da sind, das hergestellte Kabel nochmal neu und sauber per hand aufzuwickeln.
Sie funktionieren so:
Ein motor dreht ständig und zwischen Welle und Motor ist eine Magnetkupplung die elektrisch funktioniert.
wird am Poti gedreht, wird die Anzugskraft der Kupplung geregelt.

Meine Frage: 
Wir wollen einen neuen Wickler bauen, wer hat Ideen zum Aufbau?

Danke schonmal leute, Euer Bartechniker


----------



## Verpolt (9 Oktober 2014)

Hm...

Rädchen untendrann --> verfahren
eventuell einen Maschinenrahmen bauen --> das die beim Verfahren nicht gleich zusammenbricht
einen Kabelkanal --> damit die Pneumatiker zuerst alles verlegen können
einen weiteren kabelkanal --> elektriker darf jetzt ran
Eine S7-400H, wegen der Redundanz
Ein TD200, damit es auch Spass macht, die Prozessanalyse der Linien zu verwalten
Jo, noch nen OPC Server im Vesperraum
das wars eigentlich.

Ach fast vergessen:  Aufwickler, Tänzer, Linearpoti, Rechts-Link Umschalter, Abwickler,Tänzer, Linearpoti, Sollwertvorgabe über Poti?, Frequenzumrichter, Impulsgeber für Längenmessung, Sechskantrundfeile


----------



## zako (9 Oktober 2014)

... hier mal wie man den Wickler aus Sicht des Antriebs regelt:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/39699617

Hier wird wohl das Verfahren der "indirekten Zugregelung" am sinnvollsten sein. Falls Du einen konstanten Zug haben möchtest, dann musst Du das Motormoment über den Durchmesser adaptieren. D.h. man braucht den aktuellen Durchmesseristwert. Hierzu misst man die Geschwindigkeit des einlaufenden Kabels (z.B. Geber an einer (Umlenk-)Rolle anbringen) und die Drehzahl des Wicklers (über Motorgeber) - dadurch wird der Durchmesser berechnet.
Wenn Du den Zug nachwievor ausschliesslich über Poti vorgeben willst, dann kann man den Antrieb über Analogeingang das Sollmoment auch direkt vorgeben. Aus Sicherheitsgründen (z.B. wenn das Kabel abreisst und der Antrieb ohne Last einfach wegbeschleunigt), übersteuert man typischerweise den Drehzahlregler und begrenzt das Drehmoment.
Ein-/Ausschalten kann man so einen Antrieb auch über Digitalein-/ausgänge. Je nach (Safety-)anforderungen reicht es aus einen Umrichter mit zwei Gebereingängnen (Bahntacho, Motorgeber), Analogeingang (Zugsollwert) und ein paar IO`s zu kaufen - evtl. noch ein Panel drüber (dann könnte man dort den Zug eingeben). 
Soll der Wickler in ein Automatisierungssystem eingebunden werden ? (was Du beschrieben hast, kann ein vernünftier Antrieb antriebsintern)


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

Wir dachten an einen Motor der über FU mit einem poti, also fusspedal gesteuert wird. aber vor dem wickler müsste noch ein sicherheitsregler, dass das kabel nicht abreisen kann, ich hab mit paint mal eben was gezeichnet: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




es handelt sich um die seitenansicht, die beiden äußeren rollen sind fest und die rolle in der mitte geht frei rauf und runter, vielleicht wird sie mit einem gewicht noch beschwehrt. die rolle sollte durch die auf und ab bewegung 0-10V durchschalten. was haltet ihr davon? weiß jemand was besseres?


----------



## RalfS (9 Oktober 2014)

Das ist das Prinzip, dass häufig zur Wicklerregelung verwendet wird. Wie soll aber dann das Traversieren realisiert werden, damit die Leitung auf dem Wickel schön nebeneinander liegt?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2014)

... das wäre dann der von Verpolt schon genannte "Tänzer" - das wäre vom Prinzip her nicht unüblich - würde aber für sich allein m.E. nur unzureichend funktionieren. Du mußt beim Wickler berücksichtigen, dass sich die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit (also deine Wickelgeschwindigkeit) im Verhältnis 1/x zum Durchmesser der Wickelrolle verhält.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

hallo verpolt, deine beschreibung ist mir leider ein bisschen zu kompliziert  kannst du vielleicht bei deinen bezeichnungen noch angeben um welches bauteil es sich handelt 

danke zako, sehr interessante seite, super 
Ich bitte um noch mehr ideen und vorschläge, danke


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> Wir dachten an einen Motor der über FU mit einem poti, also fusspedal gesteuert wird. aber vor dem wickler müsste noch ein sicherheitsregler, dass das kabel nicht abreisen kann, ich hab mit paint mal eben was gezeichnet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Flanschkraftsensoren z.B. von E+L gemacht: http://www.erhardt-leimer.de/index/de/Kraftsensoren--99.html
die Walze mit Sensor könnte auch interessant sein, muss aber nicht, da die kosten bei walzentausch extrem steigen



RalfS schrieb:


> Das ist das Prinzip, dass häufig zur Wicklerregelung verwendet wird. Wie soll aber dann das Traversieren realisiert werden, damit die Leitung auf dem Wickel schön nebeneinander liegt?



hier gilt es zu definieren, wie breit der verfahrweg ist und wie genau es sein soll...
ein Gedanke wäre LS-7000 von keyence ... kann 60mm ... http://www.keyence.de/products/measure/micrometer/ls-7000/index.jsp - damit hab ich gute Erfahrungen, sogar im Vakuum, mit umgelenkten Senderlichtstrahl und transparenten Medium...
alternativ der neue: LS-9000 ... kann 120mm


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

eins noch: bosch rexroth umrichter sind hervorragend für das wickeln im verbund geeignet...


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

das nebeneinander legen macht ein arbeiter:




der wicklermann kann dann mit dem fuss die geschwindigkeit regeln, bisher ging dies über einen regler per hand (links vom wicklermann)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

ich würde einen anderen Einsatz in die Runde werfen




das ganze als Zugregelung aufgebaut


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

sehr intressant vierlagig, kannst du mir das genauer beschreiben bitte?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> sehr intressant vierlagig, kannst du mir das genauer beschreiben bitte?



konkrete Frage wäre leichter.

angetriebene (und damit gebremste) "Walzen": Aufwickler, Abwickler 
Changierung motorisch angetrieben, Position mit Absolutwertgeber (oder Inkremental, macht es bißchen komplizierter)
ein Positionssensor, durch den das aufzuwickelnde Gut geführt wird ... Regelung der Changierung Schritt 1: Aufwickler konstant um Schwankungen des Aufwickelgutes auszugleichen (klassische Bahnkante...), Schritt 2: Offset zum Sollwert packen, damit der Changierantrieb hin und her fährt...

das aufwickelgut über eine Zugmesswalze geführt, damit schön konstant gewickelt werden kann.


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

unter Changierung wird wohl das hin und her führen des kabels gemeint sein. Du meinst also die führung über einen motor hin und her fahren oder? wie funktioniert das dann? über einen schneckenantrieb?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> unter Changierung wird wohl das hin und her führen des kabels gemeint sein. Du meinst also die führung über einen motor hin und her fahren oder? wie funktioniert das dann? über einen schneckenantrieb?



ja, das meint changieren...

schnecke, zahnstange ... keine ahnung, muss ich auch nicht haben, ist kein kabel dran...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schnecke, zahnstange ... keine ahnung, muss ich auch nicht haben, ist kein kabel dran...


... aber da kannst du wieder einen Motor und damit ein Kabel dran machen ... 8)


----------



## Draco Malfoy (9 Oktober 2014)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hm...
> Eine S7-400H, wegen der Redundanz



Eine H-CPU für nen Kabelwickler ?? Das ist jetzt Spaß oder was ;-)


----------



## zako (9 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

wie hier schon geschrieben, würde es Sinn machen die Changierung auch gleich mitzumachen.
Hier gibt es eine sehr mächtige Applikation:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/36037374
Neben Wickelschritt, Wartewinkel, Beschleunigungsweg etc. kann man auch einen Ziel-/Versatzwinkel nneingeben. D.h. wenn das Kabel bei 0° in linker Position angelegt wird, kannst Du vorgeben, dass es auf der anderen Seite bei 190° rauskommt und zurückgefahren, dann bei 380° - also 20° Versatz wieder rauskommt. Damit lässt sich der Wickelaufbau und somit -stabilität gezielt beeiflussen. Das wird dann durch elektronische Kurvenscheiben gemacht, welche man zur Laufzeit auch fliegend ablösen kann.Angewendet wird dies meist bei Flachdrahtaufwickeln.
Häufig kann auf diese Funktionalität verzichtet werden (musst Du jetzt wissen). Dann lässt sich die Changierung auch durch Positionierungfunktionalität erzielen. Hierzu gibt es folgende Möglichkeit (direkt antriebsintern, bei der anderen braucht man das Motioncontrol- System SIMOTION):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/38058120
Interessant ist auf jeden Fall, dass man Wickler und Verleger hier auf einer Platform rechnen kann. Also Drehzahlistwert des Wicklers steht den Verlegerantrieb antriebsintern gleich zur Verfügung.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Knaller (9 Oktober 2014)

Moin

Für diese Art von Winkeln gibt es eine fertige Lösung  mit 2 Achsen wird das gemacht.
1 Motor wickelt
2 Motor verstellt die Traverse

Wird mit der MLC Steuerung gemacht


----------



## rheumakay (9 Oktober 2014)

> Wird mit der MLC Steuerung gemacht


Jip 
und dann noch den Baustein ML_Winder eingefügt (anhang)
Für die Inbetriebnahme würde ich dir einen VorOrt-Servicetechniker von Rexroth empfehlen


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber da kannst du wieder einen Motor und damit ein Kabel dran machen ... 8)



so beschränkt sich dann mein Aufgabengebiet wieder auf den Motor


mein Chef ist studierter Mechaniker - wir haben häufig derlei Diskussionen um uns die Zeit zu vertreiben


----------



## Knaller (9 Oktober 2014)

Moin

Die neuste Version
http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/download/index.jsp?object_nr=R911336323
 MB_traverse Control  Kapitel 8.8.6


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die neuste Version
> http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/download/index.jsp?object_nr=R911336323
> MB_traverse Control  Kapitel 8.8.6



na da hat er ja jetzt die wesentlichen komponenten beisammen und kann das pflichtenheft schreiben - schutzzaun nicht vergessen!


----------



## Verpolt (9 Oktober 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Eine H-CPU für nen Kabelwickler ?? Das ist jetzt Spaß oder was ;-)



Jo, kann man machen... 

@TE

Wickler bei uns (Eigenbau):

Abrollung mit FU + Tänzer mit Poti 0-10V.

Stanzmotor in der Mitte (nicht erforderlich bei dir)

Aufrollung mit FU + Tänzer mit Poti 0-10V.

Aufwicklung wird gestartet. 
an Abwicklung wird "gezogen", Tänzer zieht an, Sollwert wird nachgeführt.

An einer Umlenkrolle werden die Impulse für die Längenmessung abgenommen.

Das Rechts-Links umschaltgedöns ist (fast) rein mechanisch gelöst. Endlage links-rechts steuert Umschaltventil an.


----------



## Bartechniker (9 Oktober 2014)

welchen verlegeantrieb würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> welchen verlegeantrieb würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



ich finde den ganz nett: http://www.web.erhardt-leimer.com/w...257A630001E8DD/Dokument/DAT--232857-DE-03.pdf

aber ob es den noch (auf lange sicht) geben wird - keine ahnung

wenn du das mit "Verlegeantrieb" meinst...


----------



## zako (9 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> welchen verlegeantrieb würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



naja meine Präferenz habe ich oben schon geschildert. 
Viele Verleger die es als Softwarebausteine gibt, basieren auf einfache Positionierbefehle. Ich kenne einige, die deshalb z.B. folgenden Verlegerechner eingesetzt haben.
http://www.schulz-engineering.de/html/verlegerechner.html

Die beschriebene Funktionalität ist mit dem SIMOTION- Verleger abgedeckt (und noch um paar Features mehr). 

Für den Verlegemotor selbst, dürfte bei Dir ein normaler Asynchronmotor mit Umrichter reichen (der ist bestimmt schneller als die Hand des Bedieners).
Ich kenne es nun so, dass der Wickler von einem Motor angetrieben wird, und der Verlegeantrieb z.B. einen Spindelantrieb, der eine Führung bewegt, in der das zu verlegende Material geführt wird (also ein relativ einfacher Aufbau, aber Du kannst gerne auch einen Linearmotor einsetzen ). Für sehr steife Materialien (z.B. dicke Erdkabel), wird z.T. tatsächlich der ganze Wickler geführt (da sich das Material nicht hinreichend biegt). Auch das "steppen", d.h. pro Wickelumdrehung wird ein Schritt vorgefahren, wieder gewartet und weiter gehts (typisch auch für ganz dicke Kabel).

Wenn Deine Mechanik feststeht, dann würde ich mal die üblich verdächtigen Antriebshersteller kontaktieren und um ein Angebot (incl. IBN) anfordern - und v.a. Anforderungen formulieren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (10 Oktober 2014)

zako schrieb:


> naja meine Präferenz habe ich oben schon geschildert.
> Wenn Deine Mechanik feststeht, dann würde ich mal die üblich verdächtigen Antriebshersteller kontaktieren und um ein Angebot (incl. IBN) anfordern - und v.a. Anforderungen formulieren.


Möglicherweise wird eine Eigenentwicklung oder Beauftragung von einem externen Steuerungsbauer einen Bruchteil der Kosten von "üblichen Verdächtigen" ausmachen. Zumindest habt ihr dann auch die Software in der Hand. Es ist ja nicht nur der Antrieb, sondern auch ein HMI muss her, und auch ein Schaltschrank will gebaut werden. An eurer Stelle würde ich keine exotischen Komponenten einsetzen, sondern ausschließlich Standardbetriebsmittel (Antriebs- Control Unit, von mir aus T-CPU, gewöhnliches Bedienpanel) dann bleibt es im Zweifel für alle gut wartbar (im Gegensatz zu Mikrokontroller-Boards, die es in wenigen Jahren möglicherweise nicht mehr gibt weil der Entwickler verstorben ist). Und seht zu daß ihr den kommentierten Code da behält. Sonst steht ihr nachher in der üblichen Zwickmühle bzw. Abhängigkeit von einem bestimmten Exklusiventwickler.


----------



## Bartechniker (10 Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen antworten, ich finde die lösung von siemens am besten:

http://support.automation.siemens.co...ew/de/36037374


aber muss da nicht noch ein geberrad dran dass den FU sagt wie schnell das kabel grad aufwickelt?
weil wenn die trommel dreht dann ist am anfang bei einer umdrehung z.b. 1,20m kabel aufgewickelt und später dann z.b. 1,80m oder eben mehr, weil die lagen des kabels auf der trommel den umfang erweitern.

2. ich habe immernoch keinen geeigneten antrieb für das verlegen des kabels gefunden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Oktober 2014)

... wenn ich den Thread so durchlese ...
@TE:
Wie stehst du dich zu dem Einwand/Vorschlag den Draco gemacht hat ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## zako (11 Oktober 2014)

Bartechniker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen antworten, ich finde die lösung von siemens am besten:
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.co...ew/de/36037374
> 
> ...



Wenn Du was auslegen willst, dann musst Du schon ein paar Daten kennen. Wie z.B.
- max. Bahngeschwindigkeit, z.B. vb = 60m/min
- min. Wickeldurchmesser , z.B. Dmin = 318mm
- max Wickeldurchmesser, z.B. Dmax = 955mm
- max. Wickelschritt für den Verleger, z.B. Ws = 100mm

Bei diesem Beispiel, wäre Deine max. Drehzahl des Wicklers n_max = 60U/min (Umfang_min = D * PI = 318mm *3,14 = 1 m, bei vb = 60/min muss der Wickel mit 60U/min drehen) - bei Dmax (Umfang =3m, müsste der Wickel dann mit 20U/min angetrieben werden). Jetzt musst Du noch die Zugkraft kennen usw.  damit das Drehmoment bestimmt werden kann.

Für den Verleger: Bei n_max = 60 U/min, Wickelschritt 100mm und Spindelsteigung des Verlegers vón z.b. 20mm, dann muss die Spindel mit 300 U/min angetrieben werden. 
Das sind mal so ganz grob die Daten, die Du einsammeln musst um die Antriebe auszulegen.  Ausgelegt werden die Antrieb normallerweise nicht "händisch", sondern man verwendet entsprechende Tools, wie z.B. http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54992004

Getriebe, Umkehrrollen usw, muss alles beschafft werden.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 Oktober 2014)

Also aus meiner Sicht müssen hier verschiedene Fachleute sich separat mit befassen. Zu Anfnag wäre eine verlässliche metallbautechnische Planung durch einen Maschinenbauer vonnöten (Achsen, Wellen, Lagerung, Linearmechanik, Führungselemente, Gestell, Antriebe mit deren Einbaulage etc.), und dann kann man, von dieser Grundlage ausgehend, die Steuerung und Umrichter auslegen. Antriebe kann man aus der standardmßigen Produktpalette von Siemens (oder von mir aus Bosch) anhand ihrer Normdaten (Drehmoment, max. Drehzal, Wellendurchmesser, Gehäuse- und Achsenmaße) auswählen.


----------



## Bartechniker (13 Oktober 2014)

@draco, um die mechanik brauch ich mich nicht zu kümmern, ich muss nur da elektrischer machen, also motor auswählen, umrichter auswählen, sensoren etc. und programmieren. Wir haben uns jetzt drauf geeinigt dass der erste wickler den wir selbst bauen immer noch von einem arbeiter aufgewickelt wird.
zum verlegen wird ein Uhing antrieb verwendet.
jetzt wollen wir ein "gaspedal" anbringen damit der wickelmann mit dem fuss beschleunigen und bremsen kann.
findet ihr das ist eine gute idee?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Thema Sicherheit ...
Einen vollautomatischen Wickler stellst du in einen Käfig mit gesicherter Schutztür und gut.
Wenn der neue Wickler so ähnlich aussehen soll wie der auf deinem Bild, dann viel Spaß bei der Risikobeurteilung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Thema Sicherheit ...
> Einen vollautomatischen Wickler stellst du in einen Käfig mit gesicherter Schutztür und gut.
> Wenn der neue Wickler so ähnlich aussehen soll wie der auf deinem Bild, dann viel Spaß bei der Risikobeurteilung.
> 
> ...



ist es eine "wesentliche Änderung" wenn er den alten modifiziert? wenn nein, dann ist es zwar weiter unsicher und scheiße aber man muss sich nicht mit der risikobeurteilung rumschlagen


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Oktober 2014)

> jetzt wollen wir ein "gaspedal" anbringen damit der wickelmann mit dem fuss beschleunigen und bremsen kann.


Aber das dann bitte unbedingt mit einer 417-H CPU ;-)


> findet ihr das ist eine gute idee?


Könnte schon passen.
Lasst nur besser niemanden von der Berufsgenossenschaft nachher in eure Halle rein. Macht ihr dieses Kabelwickeln in Lohnarbeit oder ist es, sagen wir mal, eine Hilfslösung für die eigene Materialwirtschaft ?


----------



## Bartechniker (13 Oktober 2014)

Lohnarbeit, diese firma ist erst seit mai in deutschland und alle maschinen wurden von der schweiz übernommen.., sagt mal, wie macht man das mit dem zitat eines anderen einfügen?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Oktober 2014)

Prinzipiell könnte man die Spule zum Aufwickeln in einen Käfig mit Schutztüren sperren und auch die Kabelführung so gestalten, daß man nicht an die Umlenkrollen dran kommt. So ne Schutzklappe meinetwegen. 
Könnte möglicherweise schon reichen um eine "inhärent sichere Maschinenkonstruktion" (lt. Norm) zu suggerieren


----------

